# Wärmemengen



## gamble (11 April 2011)

Da ich vor geraumer Zeit auch lang auf der Suche war und immer nur Teile der Wärmemengenberechnung fand möchte ich meine Erkenntnisse mit euch teilen und weiteren suchenden Arbeit ersparen.

mich beschäftigte die Wäremenge mit einem Impulsgeber => 5 Impulse/Liter = 0,2 Liter pro Impuls

Wärmemenge in Wh = Durchflussmenge in Liter * Spez.Wärmekap. in kJ * (VL - RL) / 3,6
Bsp.: 0,2l * 4,18 * (65 - 45) / 3,6
somit ergibt sich eine Energie von 4,644 Wh

errechnen der Spez.Wärmekap, da Wasser nicht sehr oft rein verwendet wird.
Spez.Wärmekapazität (hier mit Glykol) = Wasser in kJ - (%Glykol * 0,0185)
Bsp.: 4,18 - (45% *0,0185) = 3348J => 3,348kJ


----------

